# Best Overclocking



## coolest111 (Apr 10, 2008)

Pls Provide Best Overclocking Software(it Is Related To Hardware So Posted Here)......


----------



## hellgate (Apr 10, 2008)

if ur mobo doesnt support oc'ing thru the bios then its no recommended that u oc thru oc'ing software.
still if u wanna do it the :
1>ClockGen
2>SetFSB


----------



## coolest111 (Apr 10, 2008)

ok thanx i wont do it......


----------

